# Aidez-moi à me trouver un avatar 60*60 pixels



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2003)

C'est pour un autre forum (pardon) qui parlent de psychologie sociale et qui se trouve  ici pour les curieux 
Je me cherche un avatar qui fait 60*60 comme je l'ai dit et qui fasse pas plus de 6Ko. Comme certains d'entre vous me connaissent un peu (mieux que moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) pit-être que vous pouvez m'aidez.

Merci à tous et à toutes


----------



## maousse (25 Janvier 2003)

T'as qu'à réduire cette photo, ça t'éviteras de mettre un smiley en plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2003)

Pourquoi, tu trouve que j'ai unr grosse langue ???


----------



## maousse (25 Janvier 2003)

non, mais j'aime pas quand on ouvre un sujet en tirant la langue


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2003)

Ca te plaît


----------



## melaure (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Ca te plaît  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

si ton pseudo est "increvable" ou "1000 bornes" ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * non, mais j'aime pas quand on ouvre un sujet en tirant la langue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Ca te plaît  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouais...bof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as pas un truc qui fasse moins ....produit du terroir ?


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2003)

Après un petit lifting :


----------



## maousse (25 Janvier 2003)

Vive O'Galop, il savait ce qui était important au moins ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2003)

Tiens j'ai trouvé ça en cherchant "rustine" dans Google images


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2003)

C'est bien beau tout çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Merci je suis touché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais çà fait pas 60 * 60 pixels et quand c'est la cas çà fait plus de 6 ko.
Alors quoi, çà ne se trouve pas ? Même les icônes de Mackie (qui sont nickels et en tant çà passerait) sont trop lourdes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moi j'y pige rien.

Alors serais-je obligé de devoir sélectionner dans leur propres icones qui sont un peu bif bof ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Tiens j'ai trouvé ça en cherchant "rustine" dans Google images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

je la vois pas l'image....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2003)

Tu as bien un soft de retouche d'image pour modifier les dimensions, 
puis tu fais enregistrer pour le web,et, tu choisis le poid de ton image


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

je la vois pas l'image.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi si !
essayes de copier coller le lien dans ton navigateur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Tu as bien un soft de retouche d'image pour modifier les dimensions, 
puis tu fais enregistrer pour le web,et, tu choisis le poid de ton image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Adobe photo deluxe çà ira ? Prerima me dit que même avec appleworks on peut (je demande confirmation à tout hasard!!)


----------



## maousse (25 Janvier 2003)

graphicconverter aussi, tout logiciel pour éditer une image... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il ne te restera plus qu'à la mettre en ligne (t'as bien un compte pour un page perso)

recherche dans le forum Réception, pour mettre un image en ligne, si tu as un doute...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * graphicconverter aussi, tout logiciel pour éditer une image... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il ne te restera plus qu'à la mettre en ligne (t'as bien un compte pour un page perso)

recherche dans le forum Réception, pour mettre un image en ligne, si tu as un doute...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ok, ok : alors faut d'abord que je me fasse une page perso (j'avais vu çà sur wanadoo une fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) ensuite changer la taille (si besoin) de l'mage. Bon au boulot

Obrigado !


----------



## Amok (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ok, ok : alors faut d'abord que je me fasse une page perso   * 

[/QUOTE]






 Quel rapport?!


----------



## barbarella (26 Janvier 2003)

Et celui-ci


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Janvier 2003)

Je ne suis pas fan de Jag mais bon, c'est rigolo....
Mais çà fait trop de pixels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bon, je crois que çà va aller on tente de m'aider là-bas

PS : tu fais de la pub pour Sonnyboy maintenant Barbarella ?


----------



## barbarella (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 


PS : tu fais de la pub pour Sonnyboy maintenant Barbarella ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne pense pas qi'il en ait besoin, il s'occupe très bien de sa promotion


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2003)

Barbarella conseille les gens pour des avatars maintenant ?


----------



## barbarella (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * Barbarella conseille les gens pour des avatars maintenant ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

Aurais-tu besoin de mes services


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Aurais-tu besoin de mes services 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je préfère les avatars optimisés !!


----------



## barbarella (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

non merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je préfère les avatars optimisés !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà qui est raisonnable


----------



## barbarella (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * C'est pour un autre forum (pardon) qui parlent de psychologie sociale et qui se trouve  ici pour les curieux 
Je me cherche un avatar qui fait 60*60 comme je l'ai dit et qui fasse pas plus de 6Ko. Comme certains d'entre vous me connaissent un peu (mieux que moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pit-être que vous pouvez m'aidez.

Merci à tous et à toutes  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis allé faire un tour sur ton forum, c'est du sérieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pour ton avatar, je pense que le mieux serait que tu demandes à quequ'un de te le faire et de te le mettre en ligne. Je l'aurais bien fait mais j'ai l'impression que nos compétences sont équivalentes,


----------



## barbarella (26 Janvier 2003)

Je me suis amusée à faire un essai






Pour convertir l'image j'ai utilisé KUNVERT*, frtracker.com, tu choisis la taille dans les pref. 

Il est gratuit


----------



## ApplePie (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

non merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je préfère les avatars optimisés !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
*optimisé ou optimiste !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2003)

en passant, j'aimerais bien que le fait de pouvoir mettre une image dans sa signature ne soit pas l'occasion pour que le forum se transforme rapidement en devanture de supermarchés avec tout le monde possédant un gif animé.


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * en passant, j'aimerais bien que le fait de pouvoir mettre une image dans sa signature ne soit pas l'occasion pour que le forum se transforme rapidement en devanture de supermarchés avec tout le monde possédant un gif animé.  * 

[/QUOTE]

on peu faire façon Fnac alors ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Janvier 2003)

Et oui c'est du sérieux là-bas (çà poste pas beaucoup à mon grand regret : lachez-y un Sonnyboy çà va faire des dégâts !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Poil aux bras !

En tout cas c'est gentil j'ai récupérer quelques avatar de Mackie (clap clap : ils sont formidables. MAis à ce propos Macinside, comment se fait-il que certains incones  .icns je ne peux pas les ouvrir ??? Je suis sous OS X)
Et mon problème a été réglé.

Sympa ton nouvel avatar Barabarella


----------



## krystof (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * lachez-y un Sonnyboy çà va faire des dégâts !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
* 

[/QUOTE]

Même mort, il continue à faire parler de lui. Quel talent


----------



## krystof (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà qui est raisonnable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, Barbarella. On voit à travers ta robe, fais gaffe


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Même mort, il continue à faire parler de lui. Quel talent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je l'ai même aperçu dans qui est en ligne hier après-midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un fantôme ? Vous croyez ?


----------



## krystof (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

je l'ai même aperçu dans qui est en ligne hier après-midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un fantôme ? Vous croyez ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, un espion


----------



## Blob (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * en passant, j'aimerais bien que le fait de pouvoir mettre une image dans sa signature ne soit pas l'occasion pour que le forum se transforme rapidement en devanture de supermarchés avec tout le monde possédant un gif animé.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu veux parler de truc style  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben je te soutiens a 100% alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Déja qu'il faut se taper des signatures connes comme la mienne si en plus ca clignote et fait dans le mauvais gout ou va le monde?!


----------



## barbarella (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * en passant, j'aimerais bien que le fait de pouvoir mettre une image dans sa signature ne soit pas l'occasion pour que le forum se transforme rapidement en devanture de supermarchés avec tout le monde possédant un gif animé.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis bien d'accord, faut faire sobre, moins clinquant, classe en un mot, je men occupe dès que j'ai deux minutes


----------



## krystof (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je suis bien d'accord, faut faire sobre, moins clinquant, classe en un mot, je men occupe dès que j'ai deux minutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te propose ceci :


----------



## barbarella (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je te propose ceci :






* 

[/QUOTE]

Chiche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En fait l'essentiel c'est que ça clignote pas


----------



## barbarella (27 Janvier 2003)

Ya plus qu'à ajouter la bande son


----------



## krystof (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ya plus qu'à ajouter la bande son  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je propose ceci : "la petite Barbarella attend sa maman à l'accueil"


----------



## barbarella (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je propose ceci : "la petite Barbarella attend sa maman à l'accueil"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je verrais plus un truc comme  ça c'est plus gai


----------



## bebert (28 Janvier 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2003)

T'as vu l'heure ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu commences tôt Barbarella !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca expliquerait le retroprojo en carton....


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *






* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * T'as vu l'heure ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu commences tôt Barbarella !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca expliquerait le retroprojo en carton.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'y a pas d'heure pour les braves, comme on dit chez nous. En plus venant d'un auvergnat excuses moi mais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.



P.S. et ton avatar, tu en es où ? Tu nous le montreras, qu'on rigole un coup


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il n'y a pas d'heure pour les braves, comme on dit chez nous. En plus venant d'un auvergnat excuses moi mais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Les auvergnats ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient, ils n'ont plus le teint rose soutenu des levers de soleil à Saint-Flour, au-dessus d'une assiette de manouls bien arrosée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à Clermont, on parle pointu à s'en piquer les doigts. Heureusement qu'André Ricros édite plein de disques qui mélangent tradition et modernisme, que c'en est un plaisir.

Je rentre et je me mets Aligot Eléments.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il n'y a pas d'heure pour les braves, comme on dit chez nous. En plus venant d'un auvergnat excuses moi mais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.* 

[/QUOTE]

Même si on est auvergnat, on ne picole pas l'après midi (on a plus la force on est déjà saoul du matin 8h00)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * P.S. et ton avatar, tu en es où ? Tu nous le montreras, qu'on rigole un coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]





Alors on rigole ?!!

Là pour moi c'est l'heure Barbarella


----------



## krystof (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 




Alors on rigole ?!!
* 

[/QUOTE]












  Qu'est-ce qu'on s'marre


----------



## krystof (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je verrais plus un truc comme  ça c'est plus gai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je dirais plutôt : ça rend gai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(l'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé. Consommer avec modération)


----------



## barbarella (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 





Alors on rigole ?!!

Là pour moi c'est l'heure Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Celui-là c'est celui que tu as déjà, a la tienne quand même


----------

